# Hollowgram crank arms fails - over and over



## tnicoluci (Aug 22, 2016)

I have purchased my first Cannondale SuperSix Hi Mod in 2011 and paid the extra $$$ for a nice Hollowgram SL crankset.

It was a great setup but after aprox. 4 years of normal use, a few cracks came up - as you can see in the pics attached, a couple of cracks on the drive side crank arm just where the two parts are "glued" together, and a pair of symmetric cracks building up from the BB bolt area.

I tried to claim a warranty, but Cannondale Brazil denied the warranty because I purchased the bike in other country (France). Then I asked the bike shop in Paris, and they told me warranty was valid up to 1 year only.


----------



## tnicoluci (Aug 22, 2016)

Story goes on....

Without any warranty, I asked Cannondale in Brazil if I could purchase a new pair of crank arms. They did not have it!! 









So I got a new pair of SiSL 2 crank arms on ebay.
Nice, hum???
Not really...

After only 5 months of normal use, both sides have shown a different crack now... take a look


----------



## tnicoluci (Aug 22, 2016)

Time to give up and get rid of Cannondalle, no? :mad2:
Spent too much money on a poor piece of engineering.

My FTP is only 290-300W - not normal having such failures with parts that are on pro's bikes with so higher power outputs


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Looks like Cannondale failed with this one. Get rid of Hollowgram, not Cannondale!

If it were me, I would replace with a Shimano Ultegra 6800 crankset and use a Praxis or Wheels Manufacturing adapter. You won't notice any difference in BB stiffness, trust me.


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

Perhaps try a pair of the latest Hollowgram SI cranks - they are one-piece, not two pieces machined and bonded to one another.

SI crankarm right

cheers


----------

